

Tablets are for consuming instead of producing - NicoJuicy
http://impossiblehq.com/an-unexpected-ass-kicking

======
_superposition_
Totally awesome story! These were almost my exact words ("tablets are for
consuming, computers are for producing") to the technology head of my
daughters school when they announced bringing in iPads for all the kids.

~~~
NicoJuicy
Indeed.

I actually posted this, because some people were offended by my poor
explanation on:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6597325](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6597325)
.

I thought this author said it better then me :).

